# Finally! a freaking bird!



## Casshew (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been trying forever to get some bird photos with no luck at all.  This afternoon I was at the golf club and this hawk was screeching it's head off and I got pics!  yay!  


1.








2.







3.







4.







5.







6.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey, cool. I kind of like the fourth shot, where the bird explodes into flight from where it was perched on the limb--neat effect!


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 2, 2010)

Was that your only "_birdie_" shot of the day??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 3, 2010)

Way to go!  #4 is a great capture.  Intense gaze, nice and sharp, and some natural framing from the branch.  :thumbup:


----------



## Casshew (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks!  I was so happy to get it.


----------



## HikinMike (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd be happy too. Great capture!


----------



## ManifestReverie (Aug 4, 2010)

the series proceeds as if the hawk is startled by your invasion of privacy (#1 = "gasp!"), becomes indignant and finally flies away.


----------



## Casshew (Aug 4, 2010)

ManifestReverie said:


> the series proceeds as if the hawk is startled by your invasion of privacy (#1 = "gasp!"), becomes indignant and finally flies away.



That's pretty much what happened 

He also gave me this look like "who the hell are you?"


----------



## benlonghair (Aug 4, 2010)

Cool shots. Nice bird, great you could get so close.

The only critique I might give is that, on my monitor, the WB seems a little off, they all seem kinda cool.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 4, 2010)

In about half of them, the focus is on the leaves behind the hawk.  When shooting birds in trees, you have to be super careful, because the parts of the tree generally have lots of contrast and sharp edges that the focus sensors love to key into.  Other than that, great shots!


----------



## Art Photographers (Aug 4, 2010)

Beautiful animal.. Agreed #4 is most interesting, what kind of Hawk do you think you have there?


----------



## Casshew (Aug 4, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> In about half of them, the focus is on the leaves behind the hawk.  When shooting birds in trees, you have to be super careful, because the parts of the tree generally have lots of contrast and sharp edges that the focus sensors love to key into.  Other than that, great shots!



You're right, I was fighting with the focus to get back on the bird, but I didn't have time to fix the settings because it all happened so fast.



Art Photographers said:


> Beautiful animal.. Agreed #4 is most interesting, what kind of Hawk do you think you have there?



It is a young red tail hawk.


----------



## Desertbird (Aug 11, 2010)

Yup, it's a juvenile red-tailed hawk, possibly male from how small he looks.  I don't recognize the color mutation, so I'm assuming you live East of the southwest, or it could just be the lighting.

I liked the one where he is cocking his head, though you should try and get the focus off the leaves.  The best place to focus is on the eyes, in my opinion.


----------



## corralup (Aug 13, 2010)

I like the stare down look he gave you.  That was cute.  Nice post!


----------



## jamesk91 (Aug 14, 2010)

corralup said:


> I like the stare down look he gave you. That was cute. Nice post!


 I agree, thanks for sharing.


----------



## silverstang23 (Aug 14, 2010)

I like 3 & 4.  Congrats on capturing your first bird.  Its always exciting to capture wildlife


----------



## Casshew (Sep 13, 2010)

silverstang23 said:


> Congrats on capturing your first bird.


 
and apparently my last bird!  I haven't gotten a thing since :x


----------

